# setup adtran netvanta 1335



## travishendrix (Feb 21, 2012)

I am pretty new to adtran routers and am very new to the command line interface for them. I have a situation where I am trying to setup an Adtran Netvanta 1335. I have 2 wan connections, 1 has a static ip of 209.188.134.222 and is for our phone system. the other is static and is 67.8.122.223 and runs our data line. 

I need the address 209.188.134.222 to have anything coming in to be forwarded on to the computer at IP address of 10.10.10.202 which will be the phone server. 

The adtran will be running the dhcp and should use the addresses 10.10.10.2 and up. 

I have the router on the default configuration, and has the newest firmware. Can someone help me with the commands to set it up? By the way the IP addresses are changed. Thanks.


----------

